# Meguiar's Results



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I just wanted to share my results with everyone, it turned out way better than I though.

Meguiar's: Gold Class Liquid Wax
Leather and Vinyl Cleaner
Ultimate Protection 





























I love how deep the brown is, I didn't like it when I first got it but tolerated it because of the tan seats. I love the color now after some Meguiar's on it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh what I would do to have un-damaged/dented fenders and passenger side skirt again...

Looking good man, keep up the frequent washing and don't be an idiot when trying to mod/back up in the mountains while its pitch black.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

dayum,. never seen that leather before. Looks slick


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks good! Your tires look a little thirsty though, lol! I too don't like the brown interior plastic in some lighting because in my opinion it looks like a doo doo brown color but in some lighting it looks like a nice dark rich chocolate brown and really compliments the light neutral leather seats.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Looks good! Your tires look a little thirsty though, lol! I too don't like the brown interior plastic in some lighting because in my opinion it looks like a doo doo brown color but in some lighting it looks like a nice dark rich chocolate brown and really compliments the light neutral leather seats.


I felt the same way, as for my tires I didn't have any shine yet lol.



> Oh what I would do to have un-damaged/dented fenders and passenger side skirt again...
> 
> Looking good man, keep up the frequent washing and don't be an idiot when trying to mod/back up in the mountains while its pitch black.


do tell lol


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Great results! Were the products easy to use or was there a lot of elbow grease?


-Brad


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Great results! Were the products easy to use or was there a lot of elbow grease?


Not at all, just needed to apply the ultimate protection at least twice for a really good look.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi im matt. Im a professional detailer. Use some meguiars ultimate wax on the paint. You will really love how well the paint shines and reflects. If you need any advice, product recommendation, and tips and tricks anything detailing related, feel free to pm me with your questions. I'll be happy to help you. Thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Hi im matt. Im a professional detailer. Use some meguiars ultimate wax on the paint. You will really love how well the paint shines and reflects. If you need any advice, product recommendation, and tips and tricks anything detailing related, feel free to pm me with your questions. I'll be happy to help you. Thanks


hahaha I did right after the photos were taken, you have good taste my friend


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> hahaha I did right after the photos were taken, you have good taste my friend


Awesome man. Well I do know my products lol. I mostly use meguiars but I also use other brands as well. Not too many more as I am kinds picky of the things I use on my car. My cruze may not be a corvette or anything but I treat it like it is a corvette. I'm very particular about my car. I'm a perfectionist. To some people that'd bad Bec I spend so much time on my car that I have just enough time to sleep eat and play and nothing else really. However I still make time for other things if it means I have to stop tinkering with my car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Dawg you been in the back seat yet ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Oh what I would do to have un-damaged/dented fenders and passenger side skirt again...
> 
> Looking good man, keep up the frequent washing and don't be an idiot when trying to mod/back up in the mountains while its pitch black.



You have'nt been Smurfboarding Lately Either !
And no some ones ever go up to the mountains to MOD in the Dark ...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Yo Dawg you been in the back seat yet ..


I have to clean the seats, and cleaning the back windows. The backseats haven't actually been used......Until my gf and I are exposed lol.


----------

